# Split Open and Melt



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I always enjoy testing out some of my favorite works by different artists on different groups I participate in to gain perspective. Phish has always been one of my favorite bands, at first it was for the off-beat, Zappa-esq, compositions and songwriting, and then it veered more into what they are known for, which is live improvisation.

But, I know they aren't the most respected band amongst academia, but most rock outfits aren't other than the likes of The Beatles, Paul Simon or Dylan, to name a few; the songwriters.

But, this site has true music fans who can appreciate a wide variety of music which is missing in lots of casual listeners.

Pls give feedback on this work!

It's so creative!

IMO, one of the most creative works of Rock and Roll.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Meh. It’s not very original. Sounds like a mish-mash of a half dozen bands on Cuneiform Records. Most of whom predate Phish by a decade or two.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Meh. It’s not very original. Sounds like a mish-mash of a half dozen bands on Cuneiform Records. Most of whom predate Phish by a decade or two.



Care to show me a composition that it sounds like? Even if there were a work it sounded similar to, that doesn't take away from how inspired it is. I believe anything that is inspired is original enough.

Nothing is completely original, all ideas are borrowed, and the most important thing in art is to be inspired, that, imo, makes you original enough.

Did you not have fun listening to the work?

What I love about Phish is how their music and lyrics always seem to take you away into a world. I love fantasy, and Phish feels like fantasy to me in all their music. I also love the way the way they sound individually and as a unit both instrumentally and vocally.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Care to show me a composition that it sounds like? Even if there were a work it sounded similar to, that doesn't take away from how inspired it is. I believe anything that is inspired is original enough.
> 
> Nothing is completely original, all ideas are borrowed, and the most important thing in art is to be inspired, that, imo, makes you original enough.
> 
> ...



Same goes for DMB.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Pretty good except for the nasal vocals. Sounds like a mix of funk/jazz/r&b, with a bit of avant rock. I enjoyed the bass lines. If you combined two bands such as The Science Group (on Cuneiform Records) and Liquid Soul, it might sound like that Phish tune.

If you're interested in the references listen to Spoors by the Science Group, and Here's The Deal by Liquid Soul.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Pretty good except for the nasal vocals. Sounds like a mix of funk/jazz/r&b, with a bit of avant rock. I enjoyed the bass lines. If you combined two bands such as The Science Group (on Cuneiform Records) and Liquid Soul, it might sound like that Phish tune.
> 
> If you're interested in the references listen to Spoors by the Science Group, and Here's The Deal by Liquid Soul.


I'll check those out after I finish up this Dead show. I'll let you know what I think, and how I see it's relations to the Phish tune.

Interesting you hear his vox as being nasly.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Rocket Scientist - YouTube 
The Science Group - Timelines - Timeline 6 - YouTube 

I could find only one tune from the Spoors album.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Rocket Scientist - YouTube
> The Science Group - Timelines - Timeline 6 - YouTube
> 
> I could find only one tune from the Spoors album.


Those were both quite enjoyable! Thanks for sharing. The first one, Rocket Scientist, reminded me of The Flecktones tune Blu-bop. And it was the one, of the two you shared, that reminded me most of the Phish work.


----------

